# Problem with applying gas ledal.only on reverse



## gdelmage2014 (8 mo ago)

My Sentra hesitates only in reverse. It is not a transmission issue its like the fuel feed starts and stops when applying fuel pedal. It will backup fine as long as no pedal is applied.


----------

